# Hey from England =]



## wanderlust (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi Elphaba, welcome to HorseForum.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

Hey there!! welcome to the hf! What does your screen name mean? its interesting


----------



## Elphaba (Dec 6, 2008)

My screen name is my favourite character from the musical Wicked


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

oh cool!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum! 
Have fun posting.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! We're glad to have you here


----------

